# Modifier 78 = reduced payment??



## rossruth@live.com (Nov 10, 2011)

Can someone please direct me to where I can find documentation regarding procedures that are submitted with a -78 modifier are subject to a reduced payment?
I recently received overpayment refund requests for several UMWA payments that we received for services billed with modifier -78 stating "incorrect pricing".


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 10, 2011)

rossruth@live.com said:


> Can someone please direct me to where I can find documentation regarding procedures that are submitted with a -78 modifier are subject to a reduced payment?
> I recently received overpayment refund requests for several UMWA payments that we received for services billed with modifier -78 stating "incorrect pricing".



Here is a link to a good article that explains the reason that the payment is reduced with modifier 78.

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...reimbursement-during-global-surgical-periods/

Hope this helps


----------

